

Clever logos - chaostheory
http://abduzeedo.com/clever-logos

======
mhartl
Wow. Somehow I'd never noticed the 'arrow' in the FedEx logo.

~~~
mapleoin
that sure took me a long while to figure out, even after i had read the
comment.

-Spoiler warning- It's between the E and the x. Right in the middle

~~~
arockwell
Thanks for the spoiler, I couldn't find the arrow at all. It's very subtle.

------
taylan
These logos are "clever" in the sense that most of them employ use of negative
space, i.e. the white space around black letters and figures. It's actually
the first thing they teach you in design school. Still these examples are
pretty neat.

~~~
callahad
I appreciate the site showing the black-and-white treatments of the logos,
rather then their color variants. Color can be nice, but great logos read well
without it.

------
johns
Getting page not found

~~~
thwarted
The same link on their home page isn't working either.

------
patio11
Can someone explain what Ohio national is doing on the list? All I see is a
sunset behind a mountain. Its pretty, granted, but it doesn't seem to be in
the same league as the other ones ( _dang_ is that food writer one clever --
Lochness, too).

~~~
sobriquet
I'm not seeing anything but the spoon in the food writer one... I tried
crossing my eyes too. Help?

~~~
patio11
Inside is a spoon, but if you invert the background and foreground it looks
like the head of a fountain pen. Very, very cool.

